# Camera Tripod $10 or FREE!!



## Groff (Apr 29, 2008)

Found this on Slickdeals.net

KraftTech 60'' Adjustable Camera Tripod w/ Nylon Carry Bag - AC10383A - Buy.com

It's $10 with a free shipping option (You have to change it during checkout) and if you're a new google checkout customer you get $10 off your first purchace making this FREE!

I bought it with the quickness, as I don't know when the deal expires.

Thought I'd share. 

SOLD OUT!


----------



## Trespass (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks +1


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, Google's been doing that first purchase, 10$ off thing forever. i got Voivod's Killing Technology for 2$ because of it!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2008)

I go that 1gb flash memory. And this now.


----------



## Groff (Apr 30, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I go that 1gb flash memory. And this now.



Yeah, that thing was nice. That was my first google purchase. Free stuff FTW!


----------

